# Yay for this forum



## Bronte Cottage (Feb 7, 2010)

Thank goodness I have found this forum. I've spent the last hour or so reading through some of the threads - old and new - and it feels like I'm home. Thank you all so much for sharing   


Your comments about "just being grateful for one" etc really hit home for me. DH and I have spent in excess of £25,000 on fertility treatment to conceive our lovely scrummy DS but already I am thinking about number two. Like others have said, it seems that others get to choose how big their families are and when to have children so it seems a bit of a kick in the teeth to have to keep going through the mill time and time again.


We've sold our home to fund TX as our local NHS trust would not cover any treatment at all. As yet, I am determined to have two little ones so I'll be lurking around here lots. Hopefully I'll be able to help others too


----------

